# Wood to use for French Cleat



## roycebryan (Aug 14, 2010)

I have read many of the other threads regarding French Cleat but I just had a little question that I haven't been able to find a definite answer to. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

I was planning on installing a French cleat system in my workshop and barn. After going to many of my local hardware store I found that all they had in the way of 3/4" Plywood was what they called hardwood plywood and cost $59 per sheet. While looking around for a while I came across 1×3×8 Premium Furring Strips (species says Spruce Pine) for $.99 each and I was not sure if this would be sufficient for any substantial weight or for even long term load bearing.

I was planning on using 3" deck boards for the screws because they are the only thing I can find in my area over 1-1/2" except drywall screws. If anybody has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it

Thanks,
Royce


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

The 1×3 will work fine. As far as anchors are concerned, it will depend on the weight of the things you plan to hang. My opinion is that 3" deck screws should hold most loads. You might consider lag screws for the heaviest weights.

Lew


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

I would say you could use just about anything. The main idea would be that the cleats don't slide down the wall. The main amount of pressure would be downward pressure, the angle just allows it not to slip forward and fall off the wall. As long as you're sure that the attachments/ screws will hold up the wood and item you're looking to hang, you should be fine. I used 1/2" plywood to make some the other week, I just used plenty of screws to support the cleats both on the item and on the wall piece. I've also made some cleats out of 2×4's which hold my dust collector to the wall in case I want to move it.


----------



## GrandpaE (Jun 26, 2010)

Shear strength of the fastener is important. Not all fasteners are rated the same. Lag screws are good for heavy items or there is a screw available that is used to attach ledger boards for decks to house framing. Both are good fasteners. You won't want the head to stick out so you may have to countersink. If in doubt go talk to someone in a real hardware store or lumberyard. There is nothing worse than having a cabinet fall off the wall with all your treasures in it. 
By the way a number 10 screw has a heavier shank than a number 8 and so forth.
The boards you have selected should work fine.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------

